# Bubble Yum Soap



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

This was a lot of fun , I think it's going in my kid's line. Scented with Monkey Farts . yummm

Kitn


----------



## wonderland (May 8, 2009)

so pretty!!  i love "monkey farts,"  it's a big hit with kids.


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

Yum!


----------



## heyjude (May 8, 2009)

That looks like a perfect kids soap! I hope monkey farts smells better than it sounds!!! ( I wonder why someone gave it that name?!)

Great job, Kitn.     

Jude


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> That looks like a perfect kids soap! I hope monkey farts smells better than it sounds!!! ( I wonder why someone gave it that name?!)
> 
> Jude



Thanks Jude

It is a great fruity scent, perfect for kids .I have wondered that too , why do that to such a great scent.   :shock:  I read somewhere that it supposedly has to do with what monkey's eat. Fruit etc. I don't know. 

kitn


----------



## LJA (May 8, 2009)

LOL!!  Those are great!  Kids will LOVE those!!  (and kids also love anything with the word fart...lol)


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Did you make all this little balls of soap?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> Did you make all this little balls of soap?



I did , I love playing with soap.I just made a 4 lb batch and colored 8 plastic bowls, let them sit for about 24 hours and made them into "bubblegum".

Kitn


----------



## jenn624 (May 9, 2009)

That is one cool looking soap! I love the mutli-colored embeds.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Thanks everybody ..

Kitn


----------



## heartsong (May 9, 2009)

*x*

  that is WAY too cute!  LOVE the "gum ball" effect!  CLEVER!


----------



## donniej (May 9, 2009)

Brilliant work!  Are the gum balls in side the bars individual colored balls or is each color a long strip?


----------



## Ali (May 9, 2009)

that is the cutest soap I have ever seen.

Reminds me of a hand knitted polka dot coat my daughter had when she was two.

lol, I still have it.  that is creativity at it's  finest.  what an inspiration.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> Brilliant work!  Are the gum balls in side the bars individual colored balls or is each color a long strip?[/quote
> 
> They are individual colored soap balls. Lots of fun to make, sit and watch a movie and roll the soap into balls..lol
> 
> Kitn


----------



## topcat (May 10, 2009)

Ooooooohhhhhhhh....gorgeous!!!  Love, love, love that one Kitn!

Tanya


----------



## studioalamode (May 10, 2009)

How do you roll the soap into balls?  Doesn't it harden, or do you do it while it is still slightly warm?  I'm not familiar with maniuplating soap in this way, but it is very intriguing!

They ARE so cute!  I am sure they will be a hit!


----------



## blue hill (May 10, 2009)

They look really amazing!  Did you have to do the oven process in order to be able to handle the soap and roll it?


----------



## Lindy (May 10, 2009)

That is just too fun!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 10, 2009)

ooo I like it! way cute!!! i'm curious as well... did you roll the balls while the soap was warm still?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Many thanks , 
  I just let the fresh made soap set for 24 hours , it was fairly soft and I rolled it into balls.

Kitn


----------



## rubato456 (May 11, 2009)

adorable....very creative. love it!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 11, 2009)

ahh I see that's so smart!!


----------



## artisan soaps (May 12, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Thank you.
I drop them in the mold in layers and hope like heck they don't decide to  float to other parts of the mold.

Kitn


----------



## ctmax (Sep 21, 2009)

I just saw this, that soap is great.  I bet it was a big hit.  What did you use to dye you gum balls? I have been trying to get colors like that, but every time I try to dye it never comes out like I picture it.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Kitn, lovely, soap balls are so much fun arent they?  I love the colours, kids will love it!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh WOW, I love this soap Ktn! I am dying to try a soap with embedded balls. I thought I would have to grate up the soap and then try to form the grated soap into balls. I was hoping there was an easier way. These look fantastic. 

Did you scent the balls as well as the main soap? Do you increase your F/O amount when you're adding unscented embeds? 

Love it- so creative and FUN


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

No I didn't scent the balls , just put .5oz extra in the main batch . Shredding and making them isn't to bad a chore , not much different than rolling the fresh soap  into balls . I just get a large tray and watch tv and make soap planets / balls . It is boring , for sure .


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW.......I LOVE THAT...  You do the prettiest things...


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 22, 2009)

Those look so neat


----------



## amanda131 (Sep 25, 2009)

so when you make the balls, did you actually shred the soap? Like with a cheese grater? and the smush it together? Or could you just scoop out a melon baller size and roll it up?  If you shred it do you have to add water??


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Amanda
when I make balls I shred with a grater and soften slightly in the microwave (full power for a couple of mins), then its really each to roll anysize balls.  ive never tried with a melon ball thing but that could work too although Im not sure it would be very even.


----------



## amanda131 (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome! Thanks!!


----------

